# Ulster Bank BIC code



## pudds (31 Jan 2014)

Ulster bank say we can find these codes on our statements or can use the code calculator.

On their statement is shows 8 digit code but with the calculator you get 11 digits code, with xxx (in my case) being the last three digits.  I suppose you can use either.

The last three digits of the 11 digit code, apparently is you local branch indentifier according to this.



> SWIFT code is a standard format of Bank Identifier Codes (BIC) and it is unique identification code for a particular bank.
> These codes are used when transferring money between banks, particularly for international wire transfers. Banks also used the codes for exchanging other messages between them.
> The SWIFT code consists of 8 or 11 characters. When 8-digits code is given, it refers to the primary office.
> First 4 characters - bank code (only letters)
> ...


----------



## Time (31 Jan 2014)

I have found that many places want a 11 character BIC code so they need the XXX on the end.


----------



## pudds (31 Jan 2014)

I'm wondering if the xxx is actually the branch code for me or is it just a generic code for all UB accounts.


----------



## Time (31 Jan 2014)

It is a generic code. 

The last form I filled out said to mark XXX for the last 3 boxes if the code was not long enough.


----------



## vandriver (31 Jan 2014)

Try using this generator
https://ipsosepaservice.sentenial.com/ipso/?dm_i=1QHA,25GQO,9TZ9YS,7RUF4,1


----------



## DMcL1971 (31 Jan 2014)

It is best to stick with the 8 digit code that Ulster Bank have given to you and leave off the 'xxx' unless the web page you are entering the BIC into insists on having something in those last three fields.
I have found on a number of occasions that a transfer has failed when I entered the 'xxx' but succeeded when I left it out. As far as I can see all the Irish banks only use the 8 digit system with the exception of EBS.



BIC|Bank
ULSBIE2D|Ulster Bank
ICONIE2D|KBC Ireland
IPBSIE2D|PTSB
EBSIIE2DSDD|EBS
BOFIIE2D|Bank of Ireland
AIBKIE2D|Allied Irish Bank
TRIBIE2D|Investec Ireland
NUKIIE21|Nationwide UK Ireland


----------



## DMcL1971 (31 Jan 2014)

Actually I have just come across a list of all the Irish BIC's. There are plenty of them.

http://www.theswiftcodes.com/ireland/


----------

